# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Anillo Magnético PK Wizard G2

## Practicante

lo he visto en tiendamagia.com

¿alguien lo tiene? ¿qué tal?

Saludos

----------


## magolek

Posibilidades limitadas a tu imaginación. Bien terminado y no tan grande como el primero. Buena potencia y además mejor precio. Ideal junto con el DVD correpondiente.

Lo tengo hace unos meses y no me arrepiento de haberlo comprado.

Sludos

----------


## swaze

lo recibí esta mañana y desde los primeros momentos supe que no me había equivocado en mi compra.

Un  diseño bonito y elegante, con un acabado excepcional, y una buena potencia.

Las capacidades son sorprendente como dicen solo quedan limitadas por tu ingenio, yo personalmente estoy preparando una rutina basada en el funcionamiento de varias brújulas y gracias a el me sera muchísimo mas sencillo.

----------


## nick63nick

Perdonar mi desconocimiento en el tema de los neodimios, pero tengo una duda ¿no pueden llegar a ser perjudiciales para la salud del que los usa?.

Igual he dicho una gran tontería, pero vi una vez un reportaje de tv en el que hablaban de aquellas famosas pulseras magnéticas que se pusieron de moda y que servían para paliar dolencias tipo reumas, artrítis, etc., las vendían en las farmacias, eran unas pulseras abiertas y con dos bolitas en sus extremos. ¿Os acordáis?.

Pues bien, en aquel reportaje decían que además de que no hacían absolutamente nada en cuanto a los milagros que ofrecían, tenían un riesgo importante para la salud y era cuando se ponían en contacto con aparatos eléctricos, ya que podían originar una descarga electrica con serios daños.

Pues yo conozco a una mujer que le pasó exactamente esto y se la tuvieron que llevar de urgencias por que, literalmente, se le quedaron las dichosas bolitas dentro de las capas de piel de la muñeca y con grandes quemaduras, tuvieron que injertarle piel y tiene grandes cicatrices.

Con ello no quiero decir que los imanes de neodimio, puedan llegar a hacer algo así, pero sí que tengo cierto recelo con estas cosas, a menos que se sepa a ciencia cierta que no son perjudiciales de ningún modo para la salud, ni a corto, medio, largo plazo, teniéndolos en contacto directo.

Ya os digo que igual he dicho alguna tontería, pero me dan mucho respeto estas cosas y es una de las razones por las cuales no he entrado a investigar efectos de magia con estos artilugios.

En fin, que tampoco quiero alarmar a nadie....¿eh?..jejejejeje

Saludos

----------


## ignoto

Un efecto para ese anillo:
Se pide prestada una tarjeta de crédito y se dice que se va a leer el saldo dispuesto.
Se frota entre las manos con cara de concentración y se anuncia que no se puede leer mentalmente el saldo dispuesto porque esa tarjeta no funciona.
Se envía al dueño de la tarjeta a comprobarlo y efectivamente la tarjeta no funciona.
Fin.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Ignoto....... quita 'efecto' y pon 'cabronada'. Gracias.

----------


## BusyMan

> Perdonar mi desconocimiento en el tema de los neodimios, pero tengo una duda ¿no pueden llegar a ser perjudiciales para la salud del que los usa?.


Si te refieres a la típica creencia de que los campos magnéticos pueden llegar a producir cáncer o cosas así de horrible olvídalo.

Bueno, a no ser que lleves marcapasos... que no creo que sea el caso.

----------


## ignoto

Depende.
Si lo pones encima del móvil igual te da "algo" cuando vayas a llamar.

...Se me está ocurriendo otro efecto sobre fantasmas destructores de móviles que podría encajar en mentalismo "joputa".

----------


## Marco Antonio

Otro más....
Tomas un billete de metro-bus prestado, o mejor aún un abono transporte de esos de más de 50 eurazos al més (por lo menos aquí en Madrid). Y le dices al espectador que con ese Bono-metro vas a hacer un viaje Astral..... Acto seguido y tomando el billete entre tus manos.... dices... -Ya he vuelto!!!!. Como lógicamente no te creerá... convéncelo diciendo que le has gastado todos los viajes del billete, la comprobación te dará la razón, y tendrá que comprar uno nuevo o canjearlo nuevamente. Todo se puede dar a examinar.

----------


## BITTOR

Jajajaja pero necesitaras tener otro empalmado para poder huir a por el primer transporte que pase y te libere por el momento de "tus fans" jajajaja.

A mi lo que no me gusta de este anillo y por eso prefiero el primer modelo, es su aspecto redondeado. No me importa llevar un anillo pero una alianza....ni de coña. Pero vamos, para gustos....luego me echare novia, me regalara una alianza y la llevare y hare todas esas cosas que dije que nunca haria.  :Lol:   :Lol:   un saludo.

----------


## Magia21***

> Perdonar mi desconocimiento en el tema de los neodimios, pero tengo una duda ¿no pueden llegar a ser perjudiciales para la salud del que los usa?.
> 
> Igual he dicho una gran tontería, pero vi una vez un reportage de tv en el que hablaban de aquellas famosas pulseras magnéticas que se pusieron de moda y que servían para paliar dolencias tipo reumas, artrítis, etc., las vendían en las farmacias, eran unas pulseras abiertas y con dos bolitas en sus extremos. ¿Os acordáis?.
> 
> Pues bien, en aquel reportage decían que además de que no hacían absolutamente nada en cuanto a los milagros que ofrecían, tenían un riesgo importante para la salud y era cuando se ponían en contacto con aparatos electricos, ya que podían originar una descarga electrica con serios daños.
> 
> Pues yo conozco a una mujer que le pasó exactamente esto y se la tuvieron que llevar de urgencias por que literalmente se le quedaron las dichosas bolitas dentro de las capas de piel de la muñeca y con grandes quemaduras, tuvieron que injertarle piel y tiene grandes cicatrices.
> 
> Con ello no quiero decir que los imanes de neodimio, puedan llegar a hacer algo así, pero si que tengo cierto recelo con estas cosas, a menos que se sepa a ciencia cierta que no son perjudiciales de ningún modo para la salud, ni a corto, medio, largo plazo, teniéndolos en contacto directo.
> ...


me la iba a comprar :shock:  ya esta no me la compro ni en pedo  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## nick63nick

> Iniciado por nick63nick
> 
> Perdonar mi desconocimiento en el tema de los neodimios, pero tengo una duda ¿no pueden llegar a ser perjudiciales para la salud del que los usa?.
> 
> 
> *Si te refieres a la típica creencia de que los campos magnéticos pueden llegar a producir cáncer o cosas así de horrible olvídalo.*
> Bueno, a no ser que lleves marcapasos... que no creo que sea el caso.


No, no me refiero exactamente a eso.....si no al ejemplo que puse en el post.

Saludos.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> Iniciado por BusyMan
> 
> *Si te refieres a la típica creencia de que los campos magnéticos pueden llegar a producir cáncer o cosas así de horrible olvídalo.*
> Bueno, a no ser que lleves marcapasos... que no creo que sea el caso.
> 
> 
> No, no me refiero exactamente a eso.....si no al ejemplo que puse en el post.
> 
> Saludos.


Sin tener mas datos, tiene pinta de ser un accidente desafortunado. Por lo que dices a mi me dá que los imanes tuvieron poco que ver. Parece que se trata de que por la pulsera pasó una corriente de mucha intensidad, y a lo mucho, los imanes podrían haber probocado la conexión con la fuente de la corriente. Es como si coges un alambre y lo conectas a los bornes de una batería de coche. Lo puedes hacer con o sin imanes en las puntas. Con imanes en las puntas se te conectarán cuando el alambre este a poco mas de un centímetro, pero no interviene en mas sobre el accidente. Y menos teniendo en cuenta que los de las pulseras deben ser de poca intensidad.
Desde luego, no probeis lo del alambre y la batería!!! ...ni sin imanes   :Wink: 

...o quizas tuvo un accidente con una encimera de esta que calienta solo los recipientes metálicos! ...que el iman en este caso, tampoco es el causante del accidente...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Para los preocupados por la salud.... me pregunto ¿Váis a llevar el anillo puesto en todo momento? ¿O, por el contrario, sólo cuando vayáis a actuar?

Creo que las preocupaciones disminuyen de manera directamente proporcional al tiempo que se vaya a llevar el anillo puesto, ¿no?

Además, el llevarlo puesto en todo momento tendrái todas las papeletas para autohacernos, por descuido, los efectos planteados por Ignito.

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

A mí me pasa algo raro. Al llevarlo demasiado tiempo puesto empiezo a notar una sensación como si la vena.. no sé, rara. Será que el hierro de la sangre se ve atraído? 8) Es raro, me asusto y me lo quito. Pero después de un rato lo cojo otra vez porque no puedo evitarlo...

----------


## edukaos

Aqui se me ocurre otro efecto: Haces pasar al frente a tu vecino que usa un marcapazos y le dices que sólo con tu mano vas a detenerle el corazón a lo "Criss Angel".... ok, ok.. mejor no...
En cuanto a las sesaciones raras, puede ser porque el magnetismo alinea las particulas de de hierro y las hace circular en linea como esos aparatitos para economizar combustible. De ahi, a ser nocivo para la salud, lo dudo mucho, siempre hay un 60% del grado de idiotez de la persona que lo manipule.

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

¿no os sabéis el del microondas estropeado? Está bien, pero no entiendo por qué ahora vivo bajo un cartón. Me invitó mi madre después de hacerle la magia..

----------


## sergiocl

> A mí me pasa algo raro. Al llevarlo demasiado tiempo puesto empiezo a notar una sensación como si la vena.. no sé, rara. Será que el hierro de la sangre se ve atraído? 8) Es raro, me asusto y me lo quito. Pero después de un rato lo cojo otra vez porque no puedo evitarlo...


Qué el hierro se atrae?? uff no creo que eso suceda, es más, eso no sucede.

----------


## saoscar

Yo me compré dicho anillo hace tiempo y la verdad está bastante bien, puedes hacer trucos como el de la moneda en la botella con bastante sencillez, pero se me cayó al suelo una vez y con un sólo golpe se partió por la mitad. Os recomiendo que tengáis mucho cuidado porque solo tiene un golpe, y lo peor es que no puedes volver a pegarlo porque lo que antes de romperse se atraía, después se repele.

----------


## Cholgart

Hombre, yo no tengo ese anillo asi que no conozco la potencia del iman que lleva pero lo veo chungo para que te pase nada.

Sobretodo teniendo en cuenta lo que dicen por ahi arriba que solo se lleva mientras entrenas el efecto o en las actuaciones.

Ademas estamos rodeados de campos magneticos por todas partes, empezando por el de la misma tierra y siguiendo por todos los que provocan las corrientes electricas al circular.

Es cierto que un campo magnetico induce una corriente electrica en un conductor pero tendria que ser un pedazo de iman, no recuerdo de memoria las formulas pero si quieres te las busco mañana y te haces una idea.

Vamos yo, personalmente me lo pondria sin ningun tipo de miedo.

Respecto a lo del hierro de la sangre, tranquilo que eso no pasa si no imaginate que fiesta cuando te hicieran una resonancia y eso que las resonancias tienen una potencia del carajo porque hasta los tatuajes rojos que usan hierro (creo) como colorante te los revientan...

Saludos!

----------


## ALEX ALAN

Es verdad que antes,los pigmentos rojos para tatuje llevavan hierro.
Afortunadamente, hace ya mucho que esto no es así.

 Ahora todos los colores, aguantan sin ningun problema las resonancias magnéticas.

Tambien existió uno que era "fosforito"pero no tardo en prohibirse.

Actualmente  hay otro que no se ve con luz normal,y que reacciona a la luz ultravioleta.

----------


## La_iguana_magica

Mi primera compra fue un anillo pero no le saco demasiado partido la verdad, en cuanto a:




> A mí me pasa algo raro. Al llevarlo demasiado tiempo puesto empiezo a notar una sensación como si la vena.. no sé, rara. Será que el hierro de la sangre se ve atraído? 8) Es raro, me asusto y me lo quito. Pero después de un rato lo cojo otra vez porque no puedo evitarlo...


A mi me pasa algo parecido, pero nose si será autosugestión  :roll:

----------


## Alan Brian

Me comentaron que ese anillo, si se cae al suelo.. se rompe.. q es muy "fragil".. q lástima.. por lo que sale..

----------


## Danet

Yo lo tengo, y lo mejor es tener una replica de acero o plata para ponertelo en el dedo en el que lo vas a usar, y el PK lo guardais en la cajita y cuando querais hacer algun truco os lo poneis, mas que nada porque si vives con el puesto la gente se dará cuenta en casos como... 

Vas a sacar suelto del bolsillo y aparece un monton de monedas enganchadas unas a otras... 

La hora de la comida es un show cuando cojes un cubierto y quieres dejarlo en la mesa y tienes que hacer una maniobra extraña para despegarlo... 

Yo trabajo en una empresa de estructuras metálicas y es el paraiso de las lilmaduras de hierro y sin querer se te pegan y para quitarlas tienes que dedicarle su tiempo.

Las tarjetas de credito como han dicho, se fulminan aunque esten dentro de la cartera si lo cojes con la mano del anillo y mi movil cuando hablo y lo tengo en la mano del anillo a veces se corta el sonido, sera por el iman de los altavoces, no se.

Y por fragilidad... la mano puede cojer cosas bruscamente o cualquier golpe, porque siempre que vamos a recibir un golpe, ya sea por caida, un portazo con el coche, etc... lo primero que ponemos son las manos y ahi se puede romper.

Por salud, no hay nada demostrado pero así os quedais mas tranquilos y vivireis sin miedo a que todo el hierro de tu cuerpo se concentre en tu dedo :P

Asi que mi humilde opinion es usar una replica cuando no lo vayas a usar.

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Supongo que por lo de la salud sí habrá bastante dicho.
Lo de que se rompe fácimlmente, ya se ma ha caído 5 ó 6 veces, y sigue nuevo.

----------


## Salduba

Pues a mi se me cayo y se jodio, asi que supongo que sera cuestion de suerte.
Menos mal que no era un PK ring, era un anillo magnetico modelo wedding que compre en una tienda de imanes con las mismas caracteristicas que el PK y me costo 6 euros, asi que me compre otro, y la verdad me va de miedo y hago los mismos juegos.

un saludo

----------


## henryabad1

> Supongo que por lo de la salud sí habrá bastante dicho.
> Lo de que se rompe fácimlmente, ya se ma ha caído 5 ó 6 veces, y sigue nuevo.



jaja pues si que es cosa de suerte a mi se me cayo una sola vez lo alcance a detener con mi pie y aun asi se me partio en tres pedazos ...lo malo es que en cuanto lo "perdi" empece a crear mentalmente un monton de trucos......  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(

----------


## joweme

este fue el primero que me compre no quiero asustar a nadie pero como me gusto tanto pues no me lo quitaba pero en el trabajo al cabo de dos años se me rompio y ahora cada vez que toco algo de hierro se me pega al dedo en el cual lo usaba no es que tenga un dedo Pk pero si que se mueven en fin no os preocupeis mucho por las contraindicaciones ahora hago lo mismo sin pk 8-)

----------


## Marco Antonio

Por favor, si no dejáis las drogas... por lo menos esperad a que se pase el efecto para escribir. 

Abrazos
 :Wink:

----------


## KENDAL MAGIC

jajajaja estoy de acuerdo con marco antonio tu estas loco eso es imposible de que hagas lo mismo sin pk jajajaja estas  :roll: como lo explico te pasaste de droga jajaja.

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

Pues.... ya no me compro ese anillo =S joder con todo lo que me han dicho.... que mal rollo, y encima me lo tomo muy en serio estos temas T.T

----------


## Ravenous

Tu no empezabas de nuevo?
1- Ese vocabulario.
2- este tema tiene exactamente un año. Y que tu te vayas a comprar o no algo no es un asunto de interés general.
Otra tarjetita, a ver si si empiezas a fijarte en lo que haces.

----------


## DRAKONIS

saoscar dice que no se puede pegar, el mío se rompió y si lo pude pegar, solo lo giras y por el otro lado se atrae, lo pegue y aun lo sigo utilizando para muchos trucos.

si hay que cuidar que no se caiga...

----------


## MagDani

Hola Todos,

Yo tengo el anillo PK Ring Dorado y la pega que le saco es que se le ha ido el esmalte dorado con demasiada rapidez, sobre todo por el interior y me mancha el dedo un poco (se lava uno las manos y ya esta).
Estoy muy contento, aun que aparte de el truco de la moneda en vaso botella etc, no he sabido sacarle mucho mas partido.
tambien creo que se le puede sacra mucho partido con las cartas "Shimmed" aunque aun no tengo ninguna (caeran en el próximo pedido).

Si alguien me puede dar alguna pista de alguna rutina que se pueda hacer lo agradeceria.

En cuanto a la salud, no hay ningun problema a no ser que utilices marcapasos, yo no lo uso a diario por la incomodidad de pegarte la mano en las barandillas y al recoger el cambio o los cubiertos, pero NO hay ningun riesgo para la salud, un movil en el bolsillo produce un campo electromagnetico con muchisima mas radiacion que un iman y ni siquiera eso se ha demostrado perjudical.
 :Wink1:

----------


## Armand_jp

Hola compis me acabo de comprar el anillo PK plateado y la verdad es que viendo lo que comentais me ha dado un pelin de repelus. ¿¿Alguien que lo tenga me puede comentar si hay algun riesgo para los moviles :Confused: 
No vaya a ser que me j*** mi impecable i-phone que lo que me ha costado, como para que me lo j*** el anillito.
Muchas gracias  :302:  :302:

----------


## Armand_jp

> Hola compis me acabo de comprar el anillo PK plateado y la verdad es que viendo lo que comentais me ha dado un pelin de repelus. ¿¿Alguien que lo tenga me puede comentar si hay algun riesgo para los moviles
> No vaya a ser que me j*** mi impecable i-phone que lo que me ha costado, como para que me lo j*** el anillito.
> Muchas gracias


Nadie me ha contestado.-....... :O10:  :O10:  :O10:

----------


## Ming

Yo después de leer el hilo (bueno, cuando lo leí), creo que no lo acercaría a ningún tipo de tarjeta.
Pero bueno... tienes tres opciones:
1. Te has pasado un par de días sin acercarlo, y has sobrevivido. No lo acerques y punto.
2. Espérate a ver si alguien algún día te responde.
3. Acércalo y nos cuentas que tal la pruea  :Wink1: 

Suerte ^^

----------


## MagDani

Yo lo tengo y no he tenido ningún problema.
Aunque no por cuestión de salud, no te aconsejo que lo lleves siembre puesto como anillo normal, puedes llevar una replica no m*gn**ica, para que parezca que forma parte de tu indumentaria normal y cambiarlo cuando tengas que hacer magia.
Mas que nada por no estropear una por ejemplo una tarjeta de crédito o un bonometro.

Al principio lo llevaba puesto siempre y no se me ha estropeado ni el movil ni el portátil.
Ahora me lo pongo solo si lo voy a usar, que es casi nunca, porque hago mas magia infantil que otra cosa y la verdad es que para eso no me hace falta.

Un saludo.

Daniel

----------


## Armand_jp

Gracias por vuestras respuestas.. :001 005:  :001 005:

----------

